# Isn't he lovely?



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

It appears as though Phil is a super delta!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

He is _quite_ lovely boxermom! I was reading your other thread about phil and I was just wondering what size tank you have him in because you said he was extremely happy and has already made a great bubble nest-and I keep my bettas either in 2 gallons or 10 gallons and they actually seem happier in the 2 gallon then in the 10 gallon because they seem a little over-whelmed and depressed in the 10 gallon. But they are never extremely happy in either one-however I do have the right temperature and conditions for them... Sorry I seem to have started rambeling.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Right now, he's still in a 1 gallon quarantine tank. Then he'll move into a 2.5g tank. I've found the same thing, when I've had my bettas in larger tanks (a 10 and a 15H), they didn't seem quite as happy. Spent a lot of time lurking around under the plants and whatnot. When I got them back into smaller tanks (2.5 and 3), they came out of their shells again and seem much happier. I think they feel more secure and its more natural for them. Better than those stupid cups in the store, more room to swim, but not overwhelming.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay thanks for your input! I think I am going to keep my bettas in the 2-3 gallon tanks I have...and I was thinking about a Dwarf Gourami for the 10 gallon. I have researched this fish over and over again...and Im sorry to keep asking you all these questions-but do you have any experiance with dwarf gouramis? I just like getting other peoples experiance with fish other than internet information because you know you cant believe everything you read! lol.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, I do have some experience with dwarf gourami. One would be lovely in a 10g. They're beautiful and very peaceful. Get to be about 3" long, nose to tail.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that is what I will do...this will be my first attempt at a live planted tank...scary thought ...haha. Thanks for all your help~


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, I love dwarf gouramis. I have one with some guppies and a shoal of neons in a 10 gallon right now. Dont keep him with a betta though. They will fight, alot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Boxermom, Phil is one gorgeous betta! He is so pretty! I wish I could find bettas half as pretty around here. I did see some nice crowntails last weekend though and it took all I had not to buy one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

He looks real nice, I espically like the black on his head.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Kristin, he was a real lucky find. My LFS usually has some pretty ones but I've never seen anything like Phil before. Hubby thought I was nuts for insisting on getting him. To him, a betta is a betta is a betta. Heathen!  I'm not all that fond of crowntails to be honest, but I do have a lovely combtail veiltail at work. He was quite a surprise, I got him when he was 3 weeks old so we had no idea what he would turn into.


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Wow he's really pretty!! Copper color even? Nice find *


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have a female that he would go good with him. lol. VERY nice. never seen 1 like that.lucky find


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

i have never seen that color of betta at my lfs, especially a crowntail. Very nice


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The color is called melano, he's a metallic, and his tail is a super delta, not crowntail.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Yes, I do have some experience with dwarf gourami. One would be lovely in a 10g. They're beautiful and very peaceful. Get to be about 3" long, nose to tail.


I have had the opposite experience. I have had a dozen on the last 5-6 yrs and they have all been pretty agressive to their own kind and to others with longer fins. So tetras and rasboras may be ok, I wouldn't get your beta in there, it will be a fight to the finish. Or.... you could get lucky like boxer did, but keep a kean eye out for it and move one or the other if you see the Dwarf and betta fighting.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I was not recommending a dwarf gourami be kept with a betta. I understoood her to say she was keeping the bettas in other tanks and was looking to put a dwarf gourami in the 10g without a betta. I would never recommend they be kept together.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

Phil is gorgeous  i love the spots on his head. i wish we got betta's half as pretty as him around here


----------

